
Reverse Engineering Firmware Primer (2012) - tzhenghao
https://wiki.securityweekly.com/Reverse_Engineering_Firmware_Primer
======
saagarjha
> Some more greps that are useful:
    
    
        strings -8 40 | grep password
        strings -8 40 | grep backdoor
        strings -8 40 | grep "\<html
    

The saddest part of this article is probably how often these greps will return
results.

------
scintill76
The cpio archive might be a initramfs, rather than the final root fs.

